
Chrome 76 Beta: dark mode, payments, new PWA features and more - feross
https://blog.chromium.org/2019/06/chrome-76-beta-dark-mode-payments-new.html
======
msantos
Browsing that from Firefox Mobile and all I get is Chromium’s logo and the
blog title on a blank page.

We are definitely going back to IE-like days

~~~
ajross
Works fine for me with FF 67.0.2 on a current Android 9 image. Are you sure
it's not something else?

~~~
msantos
Turns out it was the tracking protection which blocks some google domains.

Disabling tracking protection for this site (there were 9 of them) worked

------
qwerty456127
> The prefers-color-scheme media query allows a website or web app to adopt
> the preferred display mode of the user.

Will YouTube and Google themselves support this? I still use extensions to
make them dark.

~~~
vatueil
Doesn't YouTube already have a dark mode?

[https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/7385323](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/7385323)

~~~
qwerty456127
Thanks. I didn't know it does. Perhaps this has been added recently, I have
been using dark-mode extensions for about 5 years.

~~~
bad_good_guy
I believe YouTube has had dark mode for almost a year now.

------
roschdal
Does this also include the Google anti adblocker tech?

~~~
northwest65
Does it ultimately matter if this version is the one or not? You have to get
off the Chrome pony at some point, why not today!

~~~
mda
I tried Firefox again, immediately encountered several crashes on youtube
streaming and a few other places. Chrome it is for me.

~~~
koyote
I switched to Firefox around the Quantum release on both mobile and desktop
and haven't had a crash since. Did you report your crash to Firefox?

~~~
mda
It sends crash reports automatically.

------
zawerf
Can someone explain the appeal of desktop PWA to me? From the developers and
the users point of view?

~~~
qwerty456127
It's the only way to make a really cross-platform GUI app. Code once, run
everywhere. Many devs/designers also like web tech for letting them make it
look and feel almost any way they can imagine.

~~~
thrower123
Run terribly everywhere, with lowest-common-denominator functionality.

I loathe this trend. With everything calling back to a backend in the sky
anyway, it should be easier to make light, efficient native shells with good
UIs.

~~~
qwerty456127
Perhaps this is a matter of personal taste but I don't want cloud-backed apps,
I won't use anything but 100%-local as long as I have choice.

I also don't want to invest time in developing anything that won't run on all
the three major OSes (Mac, Linux and Windows) when built, nor to invest any
serious additional effort to achieve this. Being able to run the app in a
browser after minimal modification is a nice-to-have bonus (probably very
important for many people who develop web-first).

As for now I use WinForms and Qt frameworks to achieve this but I probably am
going to switch to Electron if Flutter Desktop doesn't get released soon.

~~~
qwerty456127
Nevertheless, as a user I would indeed prefer native GUI desktop app talking
to their web server for data over a web site.

Perhaps people would develop apps this way if there was a native GUI framework
as powerful and easy as web frontend frameworks are and if there was a way to
publish you apps a way people could discover and run them in a couple of
clicks. Perhaps MS UWP with WPF and Windows Store could do the job much better
than web apps but sadly it's not cross-platform.

------
keyle
They demonstrate dark mode with:

color: white; background-color: black;

That's the worst thing possible! Don't do that!

Research how to design for dark mode first. I can't believe they'd put that in
their demo snippet of a new feature...

Might as well put _CLICK HERE_ all over the page.

------
fourier_mode
FYI: Does not include Manifest V3 yet, as it is still under-development.

------
hartator
Is this release the one removing the API ad blockers rely on?

~~~
jefftk
no

------
rdm_blackhole
Don't forget the main feature, it won't let you block those pesky ads!

~~~
untog
Their new proposal for blocking ads is exactly the same as the idea Apple
offers with Safari, and it blocks ads just fine.

~~~
Asooka
There was a very big thread about this, it's nothing like Apple. The limits
are much smaller on the amount of things you can put in a blocklist.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Even if they end up implementing Apple-style simple blocking, they said at the
beginning that they would adjust the limits. Most recently, they said the
limit would be 150k, which is three times the number Apple allows.
[https://blog.chromium.org/2019/06/web-request-and-
declarativ...](https://blog.chromium.org/2019/06/web-request-and-declarative-
net-request.html?m=1)

